# Murrays Grand Cru In Stubbies Mmmmm



## mikem108 (9/5/08)

Look out for Murrays Grand Cru in stubbies, I got a four pack at Dans. was a very tasty after dinner Belgian experience. I didn't take notes but it did seem slightly different to the corked long necks, fresher perhaps....very nice beer


----------



## neonmeate (9/5/08)

great news, im more inclined to buy it in small bottles actually.

had the new pilsner too and it is really excellent stuff. like the total opposite of little creatures pilsener.


----------



## oldbugman (9/5/08)

mikem108 said:


> Look out for Murrays Grand Cru in stubbies, I got a four pack at Dans. was a very tasty after dinner Belgian experience. I didn't take notes but it did seem slightly different to the corked long necks, fresher perhaps....very nice beer


I Demand a SAMPLE to prove you wrong.  

Honestly, I was underwhelmed by the grandcru. of the murrays big beers I tasted the 2IPA first and fell inlove with it. So when it came time to drinkin the belgian I had super high expectations.  

Though it was still a purachasable beer(it just wasnt a 2ipa).


----------



## schooey (9/5/08)

I was lucky enough to sample a stubby of Grand Cru that Shawn bought down for the HAG comp day, I thought it was sensational. I've been keeping my eye out but haven't seen it thus far at Dans or 1st choice. Time for anther visit....


----------



## Muggus (9/5/08)

Gonna have to keep an eye out for that! I'm a big fan of their Grand Cru...and everything else!
I was lucky enough to snag one of the corked 750ml bottles (and a 2IPA) in a local bottle'o a while back, but they no longer have it.


----------



## Paul H (10/5/08)

FFS! Just got back from my local Dan Murphy's looking for the Grand Cru & suprise suprise no stock. I asked the manager, who with a blank look wondered WTF I was talking about. Further follow up revealed that there was no such stock item listed in their inventory therefore no stock listed for Qld.
God I never realsied trying to support craft brewing would be so hard :angry:


----------



## bconnery (10/5/08)

Bugger. 
I was looking forward to heading up and grabbing a few of those too. 
No pilsner either?


----------



## Paul H (10/5/08)

Nope no Pils


----------



## Gough (11/5/08)

Thanks for the feedback on the Grand Cru fellas. Very glad you like it.

The Dan Murphy's issue is a bit weird though. The beer should be available through their entire chain, nation wide. It inly reached their warehouse in Melbourne less than 14 days ago though, so maybe the bloke you spoke to had an out of date inventory? It should definitely be available through them at any Dan's store so keep bugging your local to get it if you're keen. 

Thanks again,

Shawn. (Affiliated, brewer, blah blah...)


----------



## joshuahardie (12/5/08)

I found some at the Tuggerah Dan Murphys.
None on the shelf, I had to get them to scour the stockroom.

Nothing like the Grand Cru at the source, but uttely delicious. this is something that ill be sipping in front of the fire watching the footy.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/5/08)

Gough said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the Grand Cru fellas. Very glad you like it.
> 
> The Dan Murphy's issue is a bit weird though. The beer should be available through their entire chain, nation wide. It inly reached their warehouse in Melbourne less than 14 days ago though, so maybe the bloke you spoke to had an out of date inventory? It should definitely be available through them at any Dan's store so keep bugging your local to get it if you're keen.
> 
> ...



State of Origin - nothing allowed in or out of New South Wales until after next week :lol: 

Looking forward to finding these in the Shellharbour DM store next week !


----------



## Airgead (19/5/08)

I have to say... the Grand Cru I bought over the weekend wend very nicely with the selection of fancy cheeses the missus surprised me with (Roquefort, Fourme D'Ambert and Gorgonzola). Very tasty.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## joshuahardie (19/5/08)

joshuahardie said:


> I found some at the Tuggerah Dan Murphys.



Well that was short but sweet

Went back less than a week later to get a few more 4 packs.
GOOOONNNNEEE

all gone.

not happy jan


----------



## ozpowell (19/5/08)

Anyone found any in SEQ Dan Murphy's yet?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (19/5/08)

Nope, both Woolloongabba and Holland Park hadn't got any when I checked on Thursday.


----------



## pmolou (21/5/08)

how much $$ is a bottle of this


----------



## redbeard (21/5/08)

I think it was about 16 or 17 for 4 330ml. the 8% alc probably made a nice excise contribution ...


----------



## pmolou (22/5/08)

yer thats fair enough]


----------



## gerald (6/6/08)

after 2 phonecalls to my local Dan murphys i finally picked some up tonight! very impressed. not TOO expensive for what it is. 8.8% and as said 4x 330ml bottles. 

definitly in my pick of best aussie beers 

I asked them 2 weeks ago to get some in. they said the following week. still nothing that week so rang again and then they called me today to tell me it had come in. from what i saw they only had 1 or 2 cartons of it and i grabbed 8 bottles - $16 a 4 pack. definitly worth it. I might be one of the very few people in Adelaide to get to enjoy this one. Will have to save a bottle or two for my beer loving friends though!


----------



## schooey (6/6/08)

I've continually tried to get the 1st Choice Liquor at Glendale to get some to no avail. They refuse to stock anything else but the APA and the Blonde. also tried Dan's at Maitland with no luck too


----------



## Paul H (6/6/08)

I think up here in Qld we would have to perfrom fellatio to get it stocked!


----------



## n00ch (6/6/08)

Have you tried Warners schooey? I got some of the Murrays Pilsner there a few weeks back so I would think they would get the Grand Cru in. They do have the Grand Cru in the 750ml bottles. 

Cheers


----------



## schooey (6/6/08)

Thanks for the tip, nooch. I'll have a gander there tomorrow.


----------



## Gough (6/6/08)

G'day fellas,

Glad you're enjoying the Grand Cru those of you that can find it. There was only a limited amount brewed and bottled in the 330ml bottles and it all went to Dan Murphy's. I honestly have no idea why some individual shops are stocking it and others aren't, especially it seems in QLD. We supply one Dan's distribution centre (in Melbourne atm but soon to be in Sydney) and they supply all their stores around the country from there. We have no control over it obviously, but that said there is absolutely no reason why one store in the chain shouldn't be able to get it compared to another store. Individual shop owners I guess. It seems really odd though that if a customer is chasing a beer that they range that they are refusing to get it in?? Sorry fellas, can't really shed any light but I'll ask and see what I can find out.

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## Paul H (6/6/08)

Gough said:


> G'day fellas,
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the Grand Cru those of you that can find it. There was only a limited amount brewed and bottled in the 330ml bottles and it all went to Dan Murphy's. I honestly have no idea why some individual shops are stocking it and others aren't, especially it seems in QLD. We supply one Dan's distribution centre (in Melbourne atm but soon to be in Sydney) and they supply all their stores around the country from there. We have no control over it obviously, but that said there is absolutely no reason why one store in the chain shouldn't be able to get it compared to another store. Individual shop owners I guess. It seems really odd though that if a customer is chasing a beer that they range that they are refusing to get it in?? Sorry fellas, can't really shed any light but I'll ask and see what I can find out.
> 
> ...



No dramas Shawn, having a relative that works for one of the "Big Two" Grocery, Petrol & Alcohol retailers I am aware that the main issues concerning those who manage these stores are maintaining costs & turnover. The desires of those of us whom perhaps are more enlightened than Joe average really dont rank.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## browndog (6/6/08)

So for those lucky enough to have tried it, how does it compare to a Hoegaarden Grand Cru say?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## stew41 (6/6/08)

Gough said:


> G'day fellas,
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the Grand Cru those of you that can find it. There was only a limited amount brewed and bottled in the 330ml bottles and it all went to Dan Murphy's. I honestly have no idea why some individual shops are stocking it and others aren't, especially it seems in QLD. We supply one Dan's distribution centre (in Melbourne atm but soon to be in Sydney) and they supply all their stores around the country from there. We have no control over it obviously, but that said there is absolutely no reason why one store in the chain shouldn't be able to get it compared to another store. Individual shop owners I guess. It seems really odd though that if a customer is chasing a beer that they range that they are refusing to get it in?? Sorry fellas, can't really shed any light but I'll ask and see what I can find out.
> 
> ...



Shaun,

I own a number of independant wine / beer stores in Melbourne that strive to support micros. On occasion we have found regular supply of your beers to be difficult to achieve and I have to say its pretty disappointing that for the 330ml bottling of Grand Cru Murrays chose to send it all to a supermarket retailer in DM. Is this the path Murrays will be heading down in the future for distribution?

Stewart
Cloudwine / Slow Beer


----------



## Offline (7/6/08)

I bought and had to consume 750ml of it tonight by myself  from warners at the bay. the things we do


----------



## bulp (7/6/08)

Offline said:


> I bought and had to consume 750ml of it tonight by myself  from warners at the bay. the things we do




I had to stuggle through four of em myself tonight mate , its a hard life and for some reason i found myself struggling to get up out of my chair must of been something i ate.


----------



## schooey (7/6/08)

Hope you didn't buy the last one, Brian


----------



## Offline (7/6/08)

schooey said:


> Hope you didn't buy the last one, Brian



Not the last by a long shot. They also have 2IPA in 750's and 2 bottles of Anniversary ale. Plus there range of stubbies minus the Grand Cru


----------



## Offline (7/6/08)

bulp said:


> I had to stuggle through four of em myself tonight mate , its a hard life and for some reason i found myself struggling to get up out of my chair must of been something i ate.



i hope you are talking about 4 stubbies and not 4X 750ml, either way i'm sure it was somthing you ate. I would recommend not eating and defiantly dont try standing next time, get someone else to get your next 4 for you.


----------



## winkle (7/6/08)

bulp said:


> I had to stuggle through four of em myself tonight mate , its a hard life and for some reason i found myself struggling to get up out of my chair must of been something i ate.


 Wheredidyagetit??? A frustrated Winkle here


----------



## Gough (7/6/08)

Stew41 said:


> Shaun,
> 
> I own a number of independant wine / beer stores in Melbourne that strive to support micros. On occasion we have found regular supply of your beers to be difficult to achieve and I have to say its pretty disappointing that for the 330ml bottling of Grand Cru Murrays chose to send it all to a supermarket retailer in DM. Is this the path Murrays will be heading down in the future for distribution?
> 
> ...





Hi Stewart,

I'll keep this brief as we'd be much better conducting business off a public homebrewing forum as I'm sure you would appreciate. We had trouble with our original distributor in Melbourne. The less said the better. We now have a new distributor and would be very happy to supply your store if you are interested. 

As for the Grand Cru in 330mls, we can only brew small batches of it and found it difficult to say no to a request for an entire batch in one hit. As you would be aware it is very tough for a small regional brewery to stay afloat in this business. We are brewing more seasonals and would love every independent store in the country to stock our beers. A straight up sale of an entire batch at once is however impossible to turn our backs on as I'm sure you would understand. It also gives us the potential to see our beers across the country - people are buying Murray's in Townsville, Perth and Adelaide - something we could not have achieved at this stage of our growth on our own.

If you have any more queries rebtaining our products please contact me offline shawn AT murraysbrewingco.com.au or on 02 65642100.

Shawn.


----------



## stew41 (7/6/08)

Gough said:


> Hi Stewart,
> 
> I'll keep this brief as we'd be much better conducting business off a public homebrewing forum as I'm sure you would appreciate. We had trouble with our original distributor in Melbourne. The less said the better. We now have a new distributor and would be very happy to supply your store if you are interested.
> 
> ...



Ta Shawn - appreciate the reply. I'll be speaking to BBD to Monday to re-order.

regards


----------



## craig maher (7/6/08)

Managed to pick up a couple of 4 packs from Dan Murphys at Greenhills tonight  
They had about 2 cases worth left on display - tried to find out if they had more out the back but the helpful sales assistant must have got lost or run over by a forklift as he is yet to return to let me know  

Also tried the new pilsner tonight - bloody lovely drop - well done guys. :beer: 


Cheers,

Craig


----------



## geoff_tewierik (13/6/08)

Finally found some in Brisbane, Dan's at Holland Park, $16.99 a 4-pack.


----------



## Tony (13/6/08)

Found them at Dans in East maitland in the Hunter Valley also. Same price.

Got 2 bottles to try. 

Had one last night. Very nice beer, although not as "belgian" as i was expecting

mmmm might go have the second one now and watch some TV. and then a nice single malt on ice before bed.

outstanding!

cheers


----------



## Paul H (14/6/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Finally found some in Brisbane, Dan's at Holland Park, $16.99 a 4-pack.



Went in this morning (with all the other alco's) & bought the last 4 pack, only 4 singles left in the whole store!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## jlm (14/6/08)

They were also at Dan's wooloongabba last week for any brisbanites chasing them.
Oh yeah, was just at drinx camp hill, they have the 2IPA, grand cru and anniversary ale in 750 bottles


----------



## kevo (14/6/08)

Found some this morning on the Gold Coast - Dan Murphey's Nerang.  

About 12 bottles left.

Kev


----------



## kevo (15/6/08)

have it at the Mermaid waters DM on the gold coast too. Only about 10/12 stubbs though.

Kev


----------



## bradsbrew (15/6/08)

Tried one of these today. Nice :icon_drool2: Also grabbed a 750 of La Chouffe and I would have to say I enjoyed the Murrays more so than the La Chouffe.
I do not know the proper terminology here but Murrays did have a bit more of a alchoholy taste(probably a bit much for me) but the flavour of the la Chouffe was a bit over bearing(perhaps the coriander, I don know).
Maybe I need to drink more of these Belgian types to break in the palette.  

What I do know is the Murrays grand cru is a bloody good beer and I will be back to dans on the way home from work tommorrow to grab another 4pack if there is any left. 

Also grabbed some Murrays pale ale but no carbonation  bit disappointed by that. Anyone else had that?

Cheers Brad


----------



## Muggus (26/6/08)

So a quite a number of weeks back after seeing this thread and head off to my local Dan Murphys in search of the Grand Cru. I bump into one of the blokes working there in the beer section at the time and asked him if they were considering selling it, and he said he'd make an enquiry and took my details to give me a call once they got it in.

Long story short...



...I couldn't help but buy a case. :icon_drunk:


----------



## schooey (26/6/08)

Was kinda in the vicinity today picking up loftboy's case swap so I called in at Warners. They had the stubbies, though the fella there said they only managed to get a couple of cases and once its gone it's gorrrrrrrrrrrn. They will still keep the tallies though. Also bought a couple of stubbies of the porter and drank them tonight and I must say I'm mighty impressed with it. Grabbed a tallie of the 2IPA for a special occasion, looking forward to that one


----------



## joshuahardie (27/6/08)

So has the Murrays Porter made it to Dan Murphys yet?? Anyone?


----------



## eric8 (27/6/08)

Muggus said:


> So a quite a number of weeks back after seeing this thread and head off to my local Dan Murphys in search of the Grand Cru. I bump into one of the blokes working there in the beer section at the time and asked him if they were considering selling it, and he said he'd make an enquiry and took my details to give me a call once they got it in.
> 
> Long story short...
> View attachment 19825
> ...



Damn you Muggus.

I have been able to find any around my area. Oh well.


----------



## Muggus (27/6/08)

joshuahardie said:


> So has the Murrays Porter made it to Dan Murphys yet?? Anyone?


I tried this at the Sydney Good Food and Wine Expo on the weekend. Very nice indeed. They had their bottled Pilsner there too.
I should've bought some from there because they weren't at Dans when I dropped in during the week.


----------



## redbeard (27/6/08)

Havent seen the Porter at Dans, & the Grand Cru is becoming scarce. Saw the Pils at another bottlo, I think


----------



## Gough (27/6/08)

Muggus said:


> I tried this at the Sydney Good Food and Wine Expo on the weekend. Very nice indeed. They had their bottled Pilsner there too.
> I should've bought some from there because they weren't at Dans when I dropped in during the week.



Thanks for the feedback on the new Porter fellas. It is brand spanking new - hasn't made it to Dan's yet but we tasted limited quantities at the Good Food and Wine Show. Graeme did the Sydney show and I did Melbourne. By the sounds of the numbers at the Sydney show I think I got the better deal! :lol: The 'Best Extra Porter' is 8% ABV and carbonated lower than our other beers to accentuate the chocolaty flavours and the 'winter warming' factor... Very happy with it. It will be available through Dan Murphy's in about 3 weeks time. There are a very few cartons that didn't get used at the Sydney Show that have made it to a few select bottlos in NSW - sounds like Warners at the Bay in Newie is one of them - thanks for that Schooey! The Pilsner is not yet on Dan Murphy's list. They are ranging our Sassy Blonde and Nirvana Pale Ale, as well as our seasonal releases. Hopefully they'll take the Pilsner as well soon but not as yet. It is available and through some good independent bottle shops. Our website should have a listing.

Hope that answers a couple of questions re: availability, and thanks again for the support guys,

Shawn.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/6/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Tried one of these today. Nice :icon_drool2: Also grabbed a 750 of La Chouffe and I would have to say I enjoyed the Murrays more so than the La Chouffe.
> I do not know the proper terminology here but Murrays did have a bit more of a alchoholy taste(probably a bit much for me) but the flavour of the la Chouffe was a bit over bearing(perhaps the coriander, I don know).
> Maybe I need to drink more of these Belgian types to break in the palette.
> 
> ...


I did have a bit of a whinge(and only a little comment, nothing over the top) about the Nirvana(1 bottle no carbonation) but I must say the guys at Murrays were straight on to it and really back their product up, with good cause too. 
They made contact well within 24 hours and since then I have had quite a few packs from Dans and have not been dissapointed at all, what a great brewery- 
my only dilema is the Grand Cru is hard to find and I can't decide which I like more, the Sassy Blonde or the Nirvana and then there is the pilsener. 
What I do know is there is now a new spot in the beer fridge for murray.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Paul H (11/7/08)

Sitting back sucking down one of these puppies right now.  

Cheers
Paul


----------



## winkle (12/7/08)

Paul H said:


> Sitting back sucking down one of these puppies right now.
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


 Bitch
(jealous only Paul)


----------



## geoff_tewierik (20/7/08)

If you come to BABB's this coming Thursday Perry, you could swing past the Holland Park Dan's and pick up some Grand Cru on the way there.


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/7/08)

Gough said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the new Porter fellas. It is brand spanking new - hasn't made it to Dan's yet but we tasted limited quantities at the Good Food and Wine Show. Graeme did the Sydney show and I did Melbourne. By the sounds of the numbers at the Sydney show I think I got the better deal! :lol: The 'Best Extra Porter' is 8% ABV and carbonated lower than our other beers to accentuate the chocolaty flavours and the 'winter warming' factor... Very happy with it. It will be available through Dan Murphy's in about 3 weeks time. There are a very few cartons that didn't get used at the Sydney Show that have made it to a few select bottlos in NSW - sounds like Warners at the Bay in Newie is one of them - thanks for that Schooey! The Pilsner is not yet on Dan Murphy's list. They are ranging our Sassy Blonde and Nirvana Pale Ale, as well as our seasonal releases. Hopefully they'll take the Pilsner as well soon but not as yet. It is available and through some good independent bottle shops. Our website should have a listing.
> 
> Hope that answers a couple of questions re: availability, and thanks again for the support guys,
> 
> Shawn.



Will the porter be available from my favourite family owned independant bottle shop that stocks the rest of your range or just Dan Murphys?


----------



## Lachlan (22/7/08)

Hi Guys,

For the guys in Sydney i was in the new First Choice Liquoir store at North Rocks on saturday and the have an impressive selection of beer. I was talking to one of the guys and he was telling me they stock 850 different beers.

They had the full range of Murrays, Mountain Goat, Monteiths, Chimay, Leffe you name it they had it.

If you live close by it's worth a look.

Loch


----------



## MCT (22/7/08)

DM Campbelltown has plenty of the Grand Cru, Pale Ale and Sassy Blonde.
Got a Grand Cru chilling in the freezer about to be destroyed  .


----------



## Gough (22/7/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> Will the porter be available from my favourite family owned independant bottle shop that stocks the rest of your range or just Dan Murphys?



It will be available from your 'favourite family owned independent bottle shop that stocks the rest of our range' if you ask them to get it in. Alternately let me know offline which store and we can contact them to get them some.

Shawn.


----------



## schooey (28/7/08)

I see the Grand Cru got a fairly favourable wrap by the guy in the weekend Newcastle Heral magazine on the weekend, Shawn. It seems the recognition of a job well done just keeps on coming. I hope you get some more stock to the locals here soon....


----------

